
Recreating Lamborghini V10 engine sound with beer can - kposehn
http://www.autoblog.com/2012/12/06/guy-puts-crazy-effort-into-recreating-lamborghini-v10-engine-sou/
======
malbs
Completely off topic, but rather than watch the video on autoblog.com I
followed the link direct to youtube, but I got distracted by the "mom's
reaction to 1250whp twin turbo" on the right hand side "Related Videos"
section, Just a quick peek right, can't hurt!

But then I got curious about this video poster, RobertHimler, and looked at
some of his other his videos, and them stumbled across his Australian
girlfriend Amy Sangster, and her success in foreign exchange trading, and his
17 lamborghinis, and they're both 22 years old and retired from the rat race
and HOLY SHIT BALLS THESE PEOPLE HAVE AMAZING LIFESTYLEZ YO

And he is an amazing web developer who has created 8 different sites and a
photo app that rivals flickr and instagram, and he's been programming since he
was 8 years old, and a self-made multi-bazillionaire

And now he's selling an e-book on the internet how you too can have the
amazing lifestyle and own crazy expensive sports cars and attractive partners,
and it just stinks of some sort of super scam, but wow, what a story, and it
kept me entertained to do back ground hunting on the two of them for 15
minutes, and it was an unexpected trip, so thanks.

It's an engaging white collar 411 scam (without the murder). How do people
actually fall for this stuff?

~~~
chime
You wouldn't be the first person being skeptical of this whole thing:

[http://www.ripoffreport.com/robert-himler/internet-
fraud/rob...](http://www.ripoffreport.com/robert-himler/internet-fraud/robert-
himler-far-from-it-raz-7be14.htm)

[http://vecinuca.wordpress.com/2012/07/20/robert-himler-
and-a...](http://vecinuca.wordpress.com/2012/07/20/robert-himler-and-amy-
sangster-a-love-story-of-two-scammers/)

[http://vecinuca.wordpress.com/2012/07/22/robert-himler-
and-a...](http://vecinuca.wordpress.com/2012/07/22/robert-himler-and-amy-
sangster-part-two-25/)

Now I don't know about either of them until you mentioned your post but all I
know is that <https://www.google.com/search?q=drew+houston+scam> or
<https://www.google.com/search?q=alexis+ohanian+scam> do not return nearly as
many dedicated blog posts as
<https://www.google.com/search?q=robert+himler+scam> or
<https://www.google.com/search?q=amy+sangster+scam>

A couple more clicks and I came across <https://twitter.com/socialmediatwip>
defending <http://amysangsterscam.com/> and promoting <http://forex-
ultrasonic-robot.blogspot.com/>

~~~
malbs
yeah, I discovered all those links, + some more regarding their forex company,
and a couple of other partners in crime who'se names I won't mention.

I particular enjoyed the ripoffreport one, where a random internet dude got on
and defended Mr Himler with huge walls of text including bold and italic
formatting. They seemed to take a lot of care for someone who had no
connection at all! Colour me skeptical!

It made for a great Friday afternoon of reading, all that was missing was a
beer in hand, but I have since taken care of that missing beer problem.

------
crwls
Sounds like that gearbox is a little slow, throw a little long, on the
upshift. Might need to get that checked.

------
jnsaff2
If I were 8 again, I'd totally waste days on it, organize races with friends
and stuff. Very cool!

------
antihero
What can I say. I could not do it.

Edit holy shit getting the hang of it.

~~~
friendly_chap
Thank you for the most epic comment of HN.

------
sliverstorm
This video is cool, but it always reminds me of how big engines _used_ to
sound. Maybe it's the pushrods or something, but they used to be made to sound
so much less... _neutered_.

It can be tough to find the right audio clips, but here's one that isn't bad.

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=PL49A82E62F8CF2750&v=N...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=PL49A82E62F8CF2750&v=N2KzC6r9kVM&feature=player_detailpage#t=44s)

~~~
duck
Engines still have pushrods, so I don't think that is it. :)

Comes down to a couple reasons - 1) the increased pollution reduction
technologies (i.e the catalytic converter and muffler) used, which in the
video you linked to doesn't have any of those and is just straight headers and
2) the timing of those older motors is mechanical and set to be optimal when
the motor is at a peak (or near peak) performance.

~~~
lloeki
> _the timing of those older motors is mechanical and set to be optimal when
> the motor is at a peak (or near peak) performance._

Not true with mechanical variable valve phasing/timing/shifting systems, famed
(and defamed) as VTEC for Honda, but available in other alternative forms (and
often recently and in milder forms probably due to Honda and Toyota patents
gradually expiring), like Toyota: VVT-i (famous as VVT in AE86's 4A-GE
engine), Suzuki: VVT (e.g on Swift Sport M16A engine), Ford: VCT...

Or it can be completely electronic thanks to direct injection gasoline
engines, like Fiat MultiAir.

------
mtr
Very impressive and bice background on the science.

I'd love to see him do the same with a nitro funny car... I saw one for the
first time last month and it's impossible to convey the shear power that you
can feel.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzOEz0Y3Lcc>

------
peterjamescain
Does australia have talent? definitely some sort of talent for making car
sounds- this guy was on our national tv; <http://youtu.be/RSDUcKw-GOk>

------
xabi
More models and without the beer can:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKb572Yo2aM>

------
spyder
But we will lose these powerful car sounds with electric cars :(. Which is bad
for the peoples who love these sounds, but will make the cities more quiet.
They trying to fake it but it's not the same: <http://vimeo.com/39818209>

~~~
autotravis
You like the sound because you use it to predict the power/speed of the car.
I'm sure you will latch on to another indicator for powerful electric cars, so
no need to worry, bro.

------
grandpoobah
That is the best thing I have seen all day.

------
subrat_rout
Holy cow. I wish I could make this sound when driving my 2001 Honda.

------
nodesocket
I'm sure this guys neighbors love him.

